# Statesville Haunted Prison



## Caitlin (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey guys,
I just was wondering if anyone here works or worked at Statesville Haunted Prison in the Chicago area. If you have, can you tell me about how auditions/ or just the work process goes there as an actor? Thank you so much.


----------

